# Oops. Bullet Train Driver Takes Potty Break



## VentureForth (May 23, 2021)

High-speed emergency bathroom run lands Japanese "bullet train" driver in hot water


Instead of hitting the brakes for a pit-stop when his stomach gave him trouble, the train driver left the futuristic carriages to hurtle down the track with 160 people on board.




www.cbsnews.com


----------



## me_little_me (May 23, 2021)

"Train goes while engineer goes" - suggested headline.


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (May 23, 2021)

A unqualified conductor was in the cab while the train was rolling. The dispatcher got a alarm because the train was going to be late to the next station as it was coasting, and not under command.


----------



## MARC Rider (May 23, 2021)

I guess this is a good reason why trains need co-pilots.


----------



## 20th Century Rider (May 23, 2021)

VentureForth said:


> High-speed emergency bathroom run lands Japanese "bullet train" driver in hot water
> 
> 
> Instead of hitting the brakes for a pit-stop when his stomach gave him trouble, the train driver left the futuristic carriages to hurtle down the track with 160 people on board.
> ...


What? He had to go to the bathroom? That shouldn't stand in the way of progress! Of course astronauts have special 'equipment' to deal with their 'human needs' which might not be a bad idea for 'high stress' situations. Then again, Amtrak drivers have lots of time to play with.

Just in case you're worried the next time you're on Amtrak, the following info will set you at ease!





__





Do Locomotives have bunks and bathroom facilities??? - Trains Magazine - Trains News Wire, Railroad News, Railroad Industry News, Web Cams, and Forms


Trains magazine offers railroad news, railroad industry insight, commentary on today's freight railroads, passenger service (Amtrak), locomotive technology, railroad preservation and history, railfan opportunities (tourist railroads, fan trips), and great railroad photography.



cs.trains.com


----------



## jis (May 23, 2021)

MARC Rider said:


> I guess this is a good reason why trains need co-pilots.


Or simply be pilotless. The technology at present is very much available at least on limited access dedicated high speed lines for the train to essentially drive itself with supervision only in exceptional situations. One of the good things about trains is they can usually be brought to s safe stop in case nothing else works.


----------



## west point (May 23, 2021)

Toilet breaks for passenger train engineers are at least predicable and often not more than 45 minutes apart except for one leg of the Sunset. Some freights may not stop at all especially long stretches of 2 main tracks. Look at the BNSF transom.


----------



## jis (May 23, 2021)

west point said:


> Toilet breaks for passenger train engineers are at least predicable and often not more than 45 minutes apart except for one leg of the Sunset. Some freights may not stop at all especially long stretches of 2 main tracks. Look at the BNSF transom.


That is why even Amtrak requires two crew members on segments that are too long to operate single.

Good thing about trains is that they can always stop safely if need be, Yes, on a high speed corridor that could be quite embarrassing I suppose, but still there is no drop dead safety issue.


----------



## VentureForth (May 24, 2021)

me_little_me said:


> "Train goes while engineer goes" - suggested headline.


I don't care who you are, that's funny right there.


Just-Thinking-51 said:


> A unqualified conductor was in the cab while the train was rolling. The dispatcher got a alarm because the train was going to be late to the next station as it was coasting, and not under command.


Yes. Discovered because he was running ONE MINUTE late.


MARC Rider said:


> I guess this is a good reason why trains need co-pilots.


Article actually says that these drivers typically have no more than 3 hours with a one hour break. But sometimes, when you gotta go, you GOTTA go! Interesting that it would have been ok to delay IN STATION for this reason. But, no, you would never want an unqualified person in the cab. I do like the suggestion that more conductors be driver-ready.


----------



## JLChicago (Jun 4, 2022)

VentureForth said:


> I don't care who you are, that's funny right there.
> 
> Yes. Discovered because he was running ONE MINUTE late.
> 
> Article actually says that these drivers typically have no more than 3 hours with a one hour break. But sometimes, when you gotta go, you GOTTA go! Interesting that it would have been ok to delay IN STATION for this reason. But, no, you would never want an unqualified person in the cab. I do like the suggestion that more conductors be driver-ready.


Eurostar requires their train service managers (conductors) and drivers (engineers) be cross trained and they take turns switching jobs when they turn around.


----------



## railiner (Jun 4, 2022)

JLChicago said:


> Eurostar requires their train service managers (conductors) and drivers (engineers) be cross trained and they take turns switching jobs when they turn around.


I have heard that Via Rail also does similar, though not sure if the titles translate the same. IIRC, when I rode the train to Jonquiere, PQ, the 'assistant engineer' was also the train 'baggage man', and swapped tasks with the engineer at some point. The 'train service manager' was also the 'LSA' and coach attendant.


----------

